# tarantula kingdom



## wigey (Nov 24, 2008)

hey i recently had a brazilan birdeater die during a shed bu i hav a real plant in ther is it posible the carbon dioxide given off by the plant at nite cud b the cause


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

There could be many reasons why it failed to shed. Carbon Dioxide is probably not the reason unless there was very little ventilation.

If it got wet when it was shedding, it could have got stuck.

It could have been an MM (mature male) which sometimes, if kept well shed an extra time and die whilst shedding.

It may not have been humid enough for him, causing him to get stuck.

His Hemolymph pressure could have been low so he couldn't have put enough pressure into the legs to free himself.

There are many reasons as to why. These are I few I can think of right now.
: victory:


----------



## bigbill (Nov 12, 2009)

You didn't metion the age or sex of the spider, or the tempreature or humidity your keeping it at and your setup. Without this information, it is impossible to find your problem, 99% of the time this problem is simply lack of humidity. There is no way that the plant could have had any effect. Good Luck.


----------

